# Stickies gone?



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Have all the stickies gone now after the upgrade?

None seem to work?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/252745-stickies-links/?do=embed


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The threads still exist I think, but the above links don't work unfortunately, and nor do embedded links it seems.

For example this thread from 2004 is still with us:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/10300-tips-for-beginners/

But when it tries to embed the above link I get this:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/10300-tips-for-beginners/?do=embed


----------

